# Could I have fibromyalgia ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have IBS, and I also think I have Gerd, but was only diagnosed with IBS. I have the weakness, tiredness, absolutely no energy at times, where I feel my legs are going to come out from under me, or I'm going to slide off the chair. Muscle aches and pains in my neck , upper back, lower back, legs at times. Tingling or numbness in arms, and fingers. Nausea, abdominal pain as well. I thought this was from just getting older, I even told my doc about it, and she never mentioned fibromyagia. What do you think ?


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I posted similar symptoms the other day (2posts down) so I know how you feel. I have just been through all the tests for IBS and I am reluctant to go back to the doctor with these symptoms, but if they dont improve I will have to.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cvoor: Have you had blood tests for things like Celiac, Rheumatoid Factor etc? Autoimmune tests?That is the direction I would look.Check into Living Well with Autoimmune disease by Mary Shomon--lots of good info, self tests and suggestions. Lots of these things run all together.......


----------



## 22021 (Jul 29, 2006)

With FMS, they will check your sed rates and also, there are 18 pressure points and you usually must have at least 11 of them for a Fibro diagnosis. I was diagnosed over a year ago and am now finding a routine/meds that work for me. Everyone is different, the same meds might not work another. I have horrible fatigue in my upper legs. Sometimes it feels like i'm walking thru wet cement.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Blood tests will rule lots of stuff out, but your Fibro diagnosis is largely only going to come from tender points and lack of anything else wrong.For myself, fibro was secondary to another condtion and so they diagnosed it that way with 8 tender points (even that changes visit to visit.)Hope you get the testing done!


----------

